# Spring Photo Contest!!



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

are these what you are looking for


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm well it's acctually autumn here!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok i'll find more lata but this is the best i have 

both of these go into the movement section


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

only your 2nd one goes into the movement catagory but there beautiful


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

raywonk said:


> are these what you are looking for


you didnt post any


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

swimming i guess thats under motion (12.2h)dartmoor mare,flitter


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

^^Class 1, Nikki and I State Championships
Class 2 Hickory and Nikki grazing


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Class 2
QT grazing.









Cinnamon and her son Caddo resting (best two horses I ever had)


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Class 1 motion
This was my friends horse that I rode. Her name is Eleanor.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

ONE)
























TWO)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

owwhh... wait 

this goes in the non moving class


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a resting pic...Buttons was sunbathing and we were either facebooking or playing on HF mobile together :lol:

Forgive my CRAZY hat hair...I am in the process of growing it out from VERY short and it's at the most horrid in between stage...LOL


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I put mine on the other page and now I can not get them to come up on this one. what did i do worng.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

i love spring mine summer is just around the corner  tho its doesnt fell like spring righ now !!! Raining and 0 ulgh 

Oh well it was nice last week so here are some pics

2. 


















and 1 haha lip mouvement ;P


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have one more for resting/napping, both these fjords were dead asleep in the cross ties


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Lily resting 
Me and william resting 
Lily - in motion :]


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are a few pics of Rodeo...


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Motion class- this is Tazz. He likes to pretend that he's a full Arab stallion!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

winners
class1 in motion

1st place:csimkunas6.
2nd place: vikki92
3rd place:heatherloveslottiw

class2 resting

1st place: DrumRunner
2nd place:KawaiiCharlie
3rd place:Frankiee


----------

